# TIPs for floppy dick?



## fallout (Jul 23, 2015)

On my first cycle.  Test-E 600/week, Tren-200/week.  5 weeks in.  First 5 weeks I was horny as **** and me and the GF ****ed like jackrabbits.  5th week in, can barely get my dick hard for short periods of time.  Girlfriend knows I'm juicing and understands but are there any tips you guys can offer to help with the issue or do I just have to wait till the cycle ends and PCT?  I don't have access to Viagra through my juice provider.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't do 19-nors?  Truthfully that's about it.  Ask yourself is it worth it?  For me, yes, for other, no.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 23, 2015)

Drop the tren


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 23, 2015)

POB :32 (16): can coach it back to life!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2015)

Add mast........


----------



## whitelml (Jul 23, 2015)

Lay that ****er on the table and smack it a couple times with a hammer.  If still nothing.......I liked the idea of adding mast


----------



## Magical (Jul 23, 2015)

Run cialis and fake it till you make it. Are you running an AI? Have you done bloods? Whats your E2 look like?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

U can get viagra/cialis through online pharmacies it's not cheap. Apparently if your dick doesn't work on tren is because progesterone or prolactin or both are out of wak, so get blood work done


----------



## Azog (Jul 23, 2015)

**** hotter girls.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hire a fluffer


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 23, 2015)

Beat your dick like it owes you money


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2015)

Def check your e


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2015)

You probably fuked so much your dick went into a coma! Haha


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe you can't run more Test then Trens. Ask 100 guys and you'll get 50 different answers on the Test/Tren ratio thing but look into it.


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

Are you taking an AI?  Get E2 & prolactin checked.  Add 200-400 mast & grab some boner pills.


----------



## fallout (Jul 23, 2015)

haha.. it worked tonite.. I might have actually ****ed my dick into a coma the other day.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 23, 2015)

hydroejp88 said:


> hire a fluffer



pob :32 (16):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 23, 2015)

Stop going hoggin'


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2015)

fallout said:


> haha.. it worked tonite.. I might have actually ****ed my dick into a coma the other day.


Get bloodwork and start monitoring your blood pressure


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 23, 2015)

2 Popsicle sticks and some tape


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 23, 2015)

Tell your girl to grab it and lick the tip slowly .. Worked for me on shitty research chem pcts from previous ph cycles. It might get some blood flow down for a few


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jul 23, 2015)

Plenty of underground sources for both Viagra and Cialis.  In fact, I've even had a UG blend called "Ciagra" that was great.  Cost isn't too high.  Well worth it, IMHO.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh...and also...I've found that when I had Deca-dick, a good indica strain marijuana REALLY helped.  You need to find one that really heightens physical touch - and it'll get you right the f*ck up.  Warning, though, you and your girl will love sex on that stuff so much that you'll want to get high all the time during sex.  This all depends, of course, on you living in a state like Colorado, Cali, or Washington where you have access to the amazing stuff!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 23, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> 2 Popsicle sticks and some tape



damin it pesky wabbitt, that was gonna be my line!!

make it DUCT TAPE! BE A MAN! calluses mean u work hard!


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 23, 2015)

Try Pramipexole or Cabergoline to correct prolactin. I like HCG at 1000 iu to get some natural test back flowing. PDE5is plus an alpha blocker like yohimbine or doxazosin and you're good to go. T3 also helps.


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 24, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> Try Pramipexole or Cabergoline to correct prolactin. I like HCG at 1000 iu to get some natural test back flowing. PDE5is plus an alpha blocker like yohimbine or doxazosin and you're good to go. T3 also helps.


When did he say anything about prolactin? Sounds like he has no idea about bloodwork and even if 200 mg tren a week would significantly raise prolactin (it wouldn't ) AND if prolactin was even a problem in the first place (it isn't ) it is pretty ridiculous to recommend drugs (pretty potent ones imo) for a condition not known to exist in the op.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe rent it out to bungee jumpers?



OR, OR, or you could develop floppy dong-fu and become the worlds first/only shlong slinging superhero who slays puss at the dark of night. You could dress like a disco guy from the 80's and have your junk hanging out, and be called Erectile Dys-Funk Man! Breaking robbers jaws with your shit, stopping stolen trains with it, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## sdawg (Oct 4, 2015)

Hot blonde, tight ass, big boobs, and horny as hell usually takes care of my floppy pecker!!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 6, 2015)

HCG or Mast. Or... 

Try whispering to your shlong soft, kind words. 

Don't do the hammer thing whitelml advised you, I did it and now my dick looks like a kebab. 

If the whispering thing works, you can open a clinic. You can call it "The Dick Whisper" (the logo will surely be entertaining).


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 9, 2015)

Lower the test.


----------

